# really really slow speeds on a LAN....



## reverseswim (May 15, 2003)

Hey Everyone,
Just got back from college and hooked my G4 tower up to the network at home.  We've got a cable modem (comcast) hooked up to my mom's iMac and my sister's iMac (both g3's, one is snow and one is graphite).  For some reason (and this has always occurred), connection speeds between the computers are incredibly slow (like less than .5k/sec on a LAN...), but accessing the internet works fine.  If I try accessing anything between the iMac's, it is just as slow.  Any ideas as to what I could do to speend up intranet speeds?  Its even impossible to stream music with iTunes sharing because it is so slow....  Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeltaMac (May 15, 2003)

What hardware are you using to network the systems?  hub/switch/?


----------



## reverseswim (May 15, 2003)

a 3com officeconnect dual speed hub 8


----------



## acidtuch10 (May 21, 2003)

I seem to be having the same issue with a freashly rebuilt B&W with OSX(rebuilt last night). I am using a BEFW11S4 v.2 Linksys router connected to a DSL modem. 4 machines are attached to the router. 2 compaqs and a Dell wireless laptop and My Mac.. And while the internet is working correctly, when I connect to my compaq from my OSX machine...(to copy over some files I backed up before I rebuilt it) the speed is unbearably slow !! Researching it today ! I have heard in the past that the wireless laptop attached to the network may play a roll in why the speed has decreased but am not sure..

Acid


----------



## reverseswim (May 21, 2003)

yeah, i'm still having problems.  gonna get norton tomorrow and run disk doctor and optimize on all the drives, though i doubt that will fix anything...


----------



## acidtuch10 (May 22, 2003)

reverseswim   --- I noticed on my network that when I shut down the Dell laptop - Speed in between all computers on my network increased to 100 full duplex.  ???? Just a thought --- you may wanna disconnect things attached to your hub/router and see which is causing the issue

acid


----------



## alice23 (May 24, 2003)

hi



> _Originally posted by reverseswim _
> *a 3com officeconnect dual speed hub 8 *



be sure your interfaces are all set to
half-duplex mode. otherwhise you will
suffer really bad performance.

sometimes ethernet devices have
troubles with auto-select their speed/
duplex-mode. then its best to hardwire
the settings with "ifconfig"

i.e.

first check what media-opts are supported
by the hardware:

# ifconfig en0 | grep media

then for setting it 100baseTX with
half-duplex:

# ifconnfig en0 media 100baseTX mediaopt half-duplex

HTH,
alice23


----------



## ksv (May 24, 2003)

alice probably has the solution here.



> _Originally posted by acidtuch10 _
> *reverseswim   --- I noticed on my network that when I shut down the Dell laptop - Speed in between all computers on my network increased to 100 full duplex.  ???? Just a thought --- you may wanna disconnect things attached to your hub/router and see which is causing the issue
> 
> acid *



Replace your hub with a switch, and everything will run on full speed 
Hubs work that way they send everything everywhere, hence the speed has to be the same for all the devices. Switches only send data where it should go, at the max. speed the two devices (or the switch) can handle.


----------

